# Algae images required



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2009)

Does anyone have any decent photos of algae - close-ups or tanks riddled with it, please?

In particular I'd like BGA and BBA.  A 'nice' aquascape with obvious algae would be great too.

Post 800 x 500ish pixel shots on here and I'll PM you if I can use them.  

The originals need to be high quality jpegs, preferbly over 2000x1500 pixels or so, but will consider smaller images.

If your images are featured I will send you a copy of the PFK that they'll be used in and you'll be credited with the photo(s).


----------



## JamesM (13 Feb 2009)

We'll be credited, but will we retain copyright, George?

And will the images be abused once submitted? ie, used again and again by PFK without notice?

I've a small amount of Cladophora I think... could try and get some pics of it later.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> We'll be credited, but will we retain copyright, George?


Yes.



> And will the images be abused once submitted? ie, used again and again by PFK without notice?


No, they won't be 'abused', or used again without notice.



> I've a small amount of Cladophora I think... could try and get some pics of it later


Thanks.  That would be appreciated, if you did.


----------



## JamesM (13 Feb 2009)

Great, I'll see what I can do later... my son has a nasty habit if hiding my camera :?


----------



## Tom (13 Feb 2009)

I have every type of algae I can think of, so you're welcome to bring the camera round mine for the evening!


----------



## johnny70 (13 Feb 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=745 few closeup's of BBA here

I have the original somewhere if you can you them  

JOHNNY


----------



## JamesC (13 Feb 2009)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=745 few closeup's of BBA here
> 
> I have the original somewhere if you can you them
> 
> JOHNNY


Nice piccies. For info they are more staghorn than BBA

George, I'd like to help but all the photo's on my website are copyright and I don't have any as I never get algae  

James


----------



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2009)

Thanks, guys.

I can't view any images right now but will get back to relevant members when I can.


----------



## Superman (13 Feb 2009)

I'll have Green Spot Algae on thee glass if you require a close up of that?


----------



## George Farmer (14 Feb 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

I have induced most forms of algae myself in my 60cm over the last week so I'll be using that for photos before I do the stripdown.  

Amazing what double lighting, no CO2 or other nutrients can do over a few days...  It proves a few points for my next article too.

I am still very interested in BBA (black beard/brush algae) shots though, please.  Deadline is Sun 15th Feb.


----------



## JohnC (18 Feb 2009)

Hi George,

How about the very rare "my flatmate was left in charge of feeding the fish for two weeks while i was at a music festival in Serbia" algae?










 

Best Regards,

John


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 Feb 2009)

Not sure if the algae, or the pics are good enough, but here is my BBA   

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2009)

Thanks, guys.

I no longer require any photos, but it's great to see these anyway!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Deadline is Sun 15th Feb.


----------



## Tony Swinney (19 Feb 2009)

> Deadline is Sun 15th Feb



Ooops - missed that bit. Sorry George


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> > Deadline is Sun 15th Feb
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops - missed that bit. Sorry George


No probs mate.  Always good to see more algae pics!


----------

